# gluing blue board foam



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

gents.

I am running some blue board foam through my CNC and was wondering two things:

1. what do you clue it together with in order to get more width?

2. any suggestions on spray paint that won't "melt" it.

Thanks..

Scottart.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Scott;
PL® 300 Foamboard Adhesive


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've tried PL300 which is what you are supposed to use on it but it has never worked that well. PL Premium might work better. Contact cement might also work. That's what is used for joining two pieces of foam rubber (not the water based type). I think the solvent in it bites into the foam and probably would with styrofoam too. I don't think anything with just a mineral spirits base will hurt it. Lacquer probably would though. I'm also not sure what will stick to it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> gents.
> 
> I am running some blue board foam through my CNC and was wondering two things:
> 
> ...


Foamboard Adhesive PL 300 VOC from Loctite Adhesives


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've tried PL300 which is what you are supposed to use on it but it has never worked that well. PL Premium might work better. Contact cement might also work. That's what is used for joining two pieces of foam rubber (not the water based type). I think the solvent in it bites into the foam and probably would with styrofoam too. I don't think anything with just a mineral spirits base will hurt it. Lacquer probably would though. I'm also not sure what will stick to it.


Premium melts the blue board big time..
apply 300 and then flash it for 10 seconds..


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Hotwire Foam Factory has glues and coatings that will work for your needs. Their Foam Coat line applies like paint and dries to a hard cement-like coating that can be sanded and painted with any outdoor paint. Here's the link: Hot Wire Foam Factory


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good to know, Oliver; thanks for the info!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oliver, thanks for the link...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This to That (Glue Advice) Should provide what you are looking for. It's never failed me.

Charley


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Scott ~ I have good luck with Loctite Power Grab. See attached photo.

Bob


----------



## tbahorski (Nov 11, 2014)

I built some foam game fields for a robotics competition last year. I used wood glue to glue the parts together and we painted them with regular latex paint. Hope this helps.

Tom B.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you looked at Foam Tac? http://amzn.to/28Q69M4. This is a great adhesive but it stays flexible. Not sure what your use is.

Bill


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

wow, lots of good options and advise, thanks gents.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Premium melts the blue board big time..
apply 300 and then flash it for 10 seconds..


What does it mean "then flash it for 10 seconds"?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What does it mean "then flash it for 10 seconds"?[/QUOTE]

It has nothing to do with taking your clothes off ........ I don't think.


Corafoam bonds with Gorilla Epoxy real well.


HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Premium melts the blue board big time..
> apply 300 and then flash it for 10 seconds..
> 
> 
> What does it mean "then flash it for 10 seconds"?


apply adhesive...
put the pieces together..
pull them apart...
let the adhesive off gas for 10 seconds give or take..
reassemble..


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I used 3M Fastbond 30 NF to glue foam board insulation to the interior of my trailer. It is water based, so low-VOC and can be rolled, brushed or sprayed. 3M recommends it for use on foam.


----------

